# Sony VPL-VW385es 4k Projector with Xbox One X Gaming



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi lads just a quick video of the magnificent Sony VPL-VW385es 4k Projector in action on my 135" AT cinemascope screen. 
I was playing Forza 7 on the Xbox One X in 4k 60hz with no HDR. It's a touch slower than my Epson 9300w/ 5040ub on the input lag at 50ms but nothing that stops you from enjoying native 4k gaming. The motion was buttery and colors are fantastic. Anyways have a bo peep at the video. I will make another few videos where I go into depth about the projector later.
Anyone else running this projector and gaming on it?
Cheers






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

